# Foot Sore after shoeing



## Aztecflyer (28 August 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but as I'm in need of advice so thought i would use this site! I have had my Trakehner gelding for about 8 years with no serious problems (Touch Wood!) up until now. He as shoes around and has done for forever, he also has poor quality feet, but I have managed to maintain it through supplements/Lotions and potions. But in the past few months he has been very foot sore for a few days after the farrier, i have asked if the farrier if he is doing anything different and he says he has done nothing different. i had the vet look at him about 6 months ago and she said he is fine and walks fine for a 14 year old. he has had a very tough competitive life with me but nothing points towards his joints/legs ect. he lives in in the winter and stays out in the summer but comes in in the day and has moved yards. Im not sure if these are factors or not?? 

Im just at a loss as hes not LAME LAME, just Footy (if that makes sense)  
Do i call the vet or rest him for a while?

All comments welcome!

Thank you


----------



## hoggedmane (28 August 2012)

my 21 year old TB x shire is the same. She has always been a bit footy for 24 hours after so I usually don't ride her. She has definitely been feeling the stones more recently and last time she was shod she was sore for a few days. My old farrier used to do her front feet one at a time so she didn't have to stand on the other one with no shoe on. She is due to be done on Thursday and that is what I am going to ask the farrier to do. I was also thinking of giving her a bute the day she is shod so she is not uncomfortable. Not having shoes is not an option as her feet aren't great.  If you find anything that works let me know!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 August 2012)

Do you have any hoof testers??  I would check if you do.
 Has the farrier altered the shape?
might be nail bind or nail prick

  Failing that I would:

 Check to see if he has a pulse
 if his foot is warm 
 test him on soft and hard surfaces  on the straight and corners.
could be a bruise coming out 


I would then ring your vet run it by them.
 Rest him for today and tomorrow then call the vet


----------



## Aztecflyer (28 August 2012)

Hoof testers? 

He is sound in walk and trot in straight lines and is 'unlevel' in circles.

He has no pules also had the shoes re shod and was told nothing has changed and his type of shoe is fine (although im not convinced).

Thinking of calling the Vet anyway to see what they think.

Thank you


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 August 2012)

Aztecflyer said:



			Hoof testers? 

He is sound in walk and trot in straight lines and is 'unlevel' in circles.

He has no pules also had the shoes re shod and was told nothing has changed and his type of shoe is fine (although im not convinced).

Thinking of calling the Vet anyway to see what they think.

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

could be nail prick or nail bind


 hope you solve it


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 August 2012)

Or it could also be the start of arthritic changes if he is unlevel on a circle......is he unlevel on the circle always?


----------



## Aztecflyer (28 August 2012)

Going to take some photos and maybe a video. He has never been unlevel on circles until now but it's not all the time. Going to lightly lunge him in the school towards the end of the week! See if it's bad on the soft. 

What about ringbone? 

Thank you for all your comments!


----------



## muckypony (29 August 2012)

This weather often makes horses footy or unlevel. Its constantly wet, dry, wet, dry - the worst thing for their feet. And if he has bad feet anyway it really won't help.

My advice would be to really look after his feet - ask your farrier what he thinks would be best. Perhaps bute him for a few days after he is shod and see how he is.

He might have some arthritic changes so if you are worried, call the vet and they can do x-rays etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Archie73 (29 August 2012)

Hi. You have used the expression footy, I use this to refer to a horses action after too much grass. My horse would be footy after 1an overnight turnout but is fine for 6 hours. The fact that this coins idea with the farrier visit makes me wonder if he files off the sole and trims the fro? This would make the horse footy if e I. Grass sensitive. I would keep off grass for 3 days but exercise twice a day and see what you get? I would want to rule out laminitis first before going the expensive route of diagnostics with the vet. Good luck.


----------

